# Residence permit for 5 year in Greece



## faisalom3ar (Oct 19, 2017)

Hello there, 
I need more information about residence permit in Greece. 
I'm a Yemeni citizen and my family and I will apply for residence permit in Greece and I have been told it will be for 5 years and after 5 years I can apply for citizenship. 
If I got the residence permit can I live in any other EU country than Greece and am I allow to enter the UK and live over there?

I'm waiting to hear back from you guys asap

Thanks


----------

